# Driverless cars are coming to Chicago, Illinois



## UberLyftFlexWhatever

02/10/2019, 05:00am
A new Illinois state law went into effect that prevents local municipalities from banning autonomous cars. In Oct former Gov. Bruce Rauner signed an executive order directing the Illinois Department of Transportation to develop a program to test and plan for the arrival of automated vehicles.

"This technology is here, and Illinois is ready to embrace it," Rauner said. Shortly afterward, the state launched Autonomous Illinois - a new testing program for connected and automated vehicles.

https://chicago.suntimes.com/autos/auto-chicago-future-cars/
Lyft's autonomous car program in Las Vegas has been fully functioning since May 2018.
In October, Ford Motor Company announced it would expand its autonomous testing program to Washington, D.C. , joining tests in Detroit, Miami and Pittsburgh.
Ford also is partnering with Domino's to test self-driving pizza deliveries.
Cruise Automation, a self-driving start-up owned by General Motors, announced a similar partner- ship with food delivery service DoorDash.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

The problem is that SDC's are still a fraud.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/self-driving-cars-are-a-fraud.306087/


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever

Follow the money Honey


----------



## uberdriverfornow

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Follow the money Honey


Yeah, let's follow the money into the money pit.

http://fortune.com/2015/08/27/remember-solyndra-mistake/


----------



## iheartuber

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Follow the money Honey


"Follow the money honey"

So your argument is just because a lot of people are spending a lot of money on it that means it's autonatically going to be a success?

Uh, google glass anyone?


----------



## goneubering

Why don't we ever hear about Lyft's SDC program in Vegas?

Waymo sure hasn't impressed the drivers in Phoenix.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/waymo.310009/


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever

Celebrate the successes
While others stop dead in their tracks from a failure.
4Ever relegated to a sad little life of half empty google glasses
and menial labor

Hear Hear!!

https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


----------



## Uberfunitis

If you really think that driverless cars will not happen than none of this should really matter to you. It seems that people are scared and lashing out more than anything else.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Uberfunitis said:


> If you really think that driverless cars will not happen than none of this should really matter to you. It seems that people are scared and lashing out more than anything else.


How is stating the fact that SDC's still do not work despite many articles over the years stating they would be working already characterized as "lashing out" ? lol

Unfortunately there are many bets on companies that never quite pan out.

*http://fortune.com/2015/08/27/remember-solyndra-mistake/*


----------



## Uberfunitis

uberdriverfornow said:


> How is stating the fact that SDC's still do not work despite many articles over the years stating they would be working already characterized as "lashing out" ? lol
> 
> Unfortunately there are many bets on companies that never quite pan out.
> 
> *http://fortune.com/2015/08/27/remember-solyndra-mistake/*


That is true and there are also many things that are present in our lives that was once science fiction.


----------



## goneubering

Uberfunitis said:


> If you really think that driverless cars will not happen than none of this should really matter to you. It seems that people are scared and lashing out more than anything else.


Actually we're just laughing at all the hype. Watch for Uber's IPO.


----------



## Ssgcraig

Wow, Chicago has pedestrians that look before crossing roads, not head down glued to cell phone? Not running across a two lane road with a bike? No wildlife either? I hope it works.


----------



## Uberfunitis

New categories of the Darwin Award coming soon!


----------



## iheartuber

Uberfunitis said:


> If you really think that driverless cars will not happen than none of this should really matter to you. It seems that people are scared and lashing out more than anything else.


The arrogance of SDC supporters on this thread is annoying to say the least.

But don't confuse that by thinking I'm as you say "scared and lashing out."


----------



## Ssgcraig

Autonomous cars are coming, that's a fact. Whether we call them cars or something else by the time they get here is another story. If you told me in 1975 that we are going to have autonomous cars I would have laughed, but in 2019 with all the advancement in automobiles, it's a sure bet. When, that should be the discussion.


----------



## goneubering

Ssgcraig said:


> Autonomous cars are coming, that's a fact. Whether we call them cars or something else by the time they get here is another story. If you told me in 1975 that we are going to have autonomous cars I would have laughed, but in 2019 with all the advancement in automobiles, it's a sure bet. When, that should be the discussion.


Cars are not the problem. It's the SDC software.


----------



## Ssgcraig

goneubering said:


> Cars are not the problem. It's the SDC software.


The software is part of the autonomous car. It's going to take a while to get it right, but they will.


----------



## iheartuber

Ssgcraig said:


> Autonomous cars are coming, that's a fact. Whether we call them cars or something else by the time they get here is another story. If you told me in 1975 that we are going to have autonomous cars I would have laughed, but in 2019 with all the advancement in automobiles, it's a sure bet. When, that should be the discussion.


Big difference between SDCs are coming "sometime" and coming "tomorrow"

Also big difference between SDCs being an Add-on (like leather seats) for a car you buy and all human driving being virtually wiped out.

I for one am not disputing the fact that someday SDC technology will be in some sort of level of use, I'm disputing that it will come as quickly and sweep so widely as is being reported on this thread


----------



## Ssgcraig

iheartuber said:


> Big difference between SDCs are coming "sometime" and coming "tomorrow"
> 
> Also big difference between SDCs being an Add-on (like leather seats) for a car you buy and all human driving being virtually wiped out.
> 
> I for one am not disputing the fact that someday SDC technology will be in some sort of level of use, I'm disputing that it will come as quickly and sweep so widely as is being reported on this thread


So it's not tomorrow, it's definitely sometime. Time frame if I were a guessing man, 10 years. I think you will see it start in warmer climates first and will eventually make it to the colder ones. 5 years you will see them in warm climates, 10 years they will be everywhere. 15 years, the actual act of driving a car will be a thing of the past, like the rotary phone. How quick always depends on what? Money influence.


----------



## iheartuber

Ssgcraig said:


> So it's not tomorrow, it's definitely sometime. Time frame if I were a guessing man, 10 years. I think you will see it start in warmer climates first and will eventually make it to the colder ones. 5 years you will see them in warm climates, 10 years they will be everywhere. 15 years, the actual act of driving a car will be a thing of the past, like the rotary phone. How quick always depends on what? Money influence.


The reason why it will be later rather than sooner is for a whole host of reasons from technology to human nature.

It is these very reasons that may mean it could never happen at all or if it does it will be so meaningless it may as well be the Apple Watch.

But... rather than split hairs I'll just say it will happen "sometime"


----------



## Ssgcraig

iheartuber said:


> The reason why it will be later rather than sooner is for a whole host of reasons from technology to human nature.
> 
> It is these very reasons that may mean it could never happen at all or if it does it will be so meaningless it may as well be the Apple Watch.
> 
> But... rather than split hairs I'll just say it will happen "sometime"


You're not wrong, but if I were a betting man, I would say it's coming.


----------



## goneubering

Ssgcraig said:


> So it's not tomorrow, it's definitely sometime. Time frame if I were a guessing man, 10 years. I think you will see it start in warmer climates first and will eventually make it to the colder ones. 5 years you will see them in warm climates, 10 years they will be everywhere. 15 years, the actual act of driving a car will be a thing of the past, like the rotary phone. How quick always depends on what? Money influence.


Here's a warmer climate.

https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...harassment-road-rage-phoenix-area/2198220002/
*Why do Waymo self-driving vans get so much hate?*


----------



## iheartuber

Ssgcraig said:


> You're not wrong, but if I were a betting man, I would say it's coming.


If you WERE a betting man, how much would you bet? Billions? LOL


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Ssgcraig said:


> Autonomous cars are coming, that's a fact. Whether we call them cars or something else by the time they get here is another story. If you told me in 1975 that we are going to have autonomous cars I would have laughed, but in 2019 with all the advancement in automobiles, it's a sure bet. When, that should be the discussion.


That's funny. Your other SDC supporters say SDC's are already here. So which is it ? Are they here already or is going to be YET ANOTHER 3 years til they come ? lol

You SDC supporters can't seem to make up your mind. Or even provide proof that SDC's are actually on the road. No videos whatsoever showing SDC's on the road.


----------



## iheartuber

uberdriverfornow said:


> That's funny. Your other SDC supporters say SDC's are already here. So which is it ? Are they here already or is going to be YET ANOTHER 3 years til they come ? lol
> 
> You SDC supporters can't seem to make up your mind. Or even provide proof that SDC's are actually on the road. No videos whatsoever showing SDC's on the road.


It's hard to make up your mind when you have multiple user names


----------



## uberdriverfornow

iheartuber said:


> It's hard to make up your mind when you have multiple user names


I think the "Otto is here" debacle set him back a few years on his "SDC's are here" nonsense.


----------



## iheartuber

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> .......said the discriminating "uber driver"
> Bwahahahaha
> 
> No Sale


So @UberLyftFlexWhatever your argument that SDC taxis will soon become "as big as the iPhone" is that when cars replaced horses there were people then who were naysayers?

Ok so..

That's a lame argument
Oddly enough @Single Malt says the same thing
So does @ECOMCON
So does @BigBadJohn 
So did the deadly departed @tomatopaste


----------



## BigBadJohn

goneubering said:


> Here's a warmer climate.
> 
> https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...harassment-road-rage-phoenix-area/2198220002/
> *Why do Waymo self-driving vans get so much hate?*


The average person is afraid of change. And then there's the U.P. hysterical posters.


----------



## mikes424

2 points

1) At ORD, I am curious as to how the SDCs would handle the complete mess at the terminals for pick up and drop off.

2) What is done with SDCs when between rides?


----------



## Ping.Me.More

mikes424 said:


> 2 points
> 
> 1) At ORD, I am curious as to how the SDCs would handle the complete mess at the terminals for pi k up and drop off.


Not to mention the mess at the ORD pit: Picture 300 Roomba vacuums in a large room trying to get out of the room through a single narrow doorway, while 300 more Roombas are trying to get _into_ that large room, through the same doorway.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever

mikes424 said:


> 2 points
> 
> 1) At ORD, I am curious as to how the SDCs would handle the complete mess at the terminals for pick up and drop off.
> 
> 2) What is done with SDCs when between rides?


1.SDC will have a designated exclusive lane for entering, pick up and existing airports and special events. (Subsequent additional traffic congestion for human drivers add to passenger motivation to request SDC)
2. unoccupied SDC will wait in designated reserved areas exclusive to autonomous vehicles or head for the barn for recharge & maintenance

An example of wireless recharging of vehicle. Driver over, stop & automatic charging









Kalanick is actively buying parking garages in NYC to store waiting SDC.
Other cities are easier to secure parking areas.

https://therealdeal.com/2019/02/04/...nto-real-estate-heres-what-hes-buying-in-nyc/


----------



## Roadmasta

I think it will take awhile but it's coming.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever

Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 297603
> 
> 
> I think it will take awhile but it's coming.


Image on far left is @goneubering mesmerized by "the wheel"
Quote: it'll never replace the horsey. unquote

The Autonomous car alive and running

https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


----------



## goneubering

iheartuber said:


> If you WERE a betting man, how much would you bet? Billions? LOL


Billions have been bet and billions more will be lost before SDCs capture a significant slice of the transportation industry. That's why Waymo will probably be one of the few survivors after the dust settles. They can absorb massive losses that will crush less wealthy companies.



Ping.Me.More said:


> Not to mention the mess at the ORD pit: Picture 300 Roomba vacuums in a large room trying to get out of the room through a single narrow doorway, while 300 more Roombas are trying to get _into_ that large room, through the same doorway.


Hahahaha!!!! Great visual.


----------



## goneubering

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> You're really quite silly
> Not worth responding.
> Ignore


Yet you do.

Over and over and over.


----------



## iheartuber

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> 1.SDC will have a designated exclusive lane for entering, pick up and existing airports and special events. (Subsequent additional traffic congestion for human drivers add to passenger motivation to request SDC)
> 2. unoccupied SDC will wait in designated reserved areas exclusive to autonomous vehicles or head for the barn for recharge & maintenance
> 
> An example of wireless recharging of vehicle. Driver over, stop & automatic charging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalanick is actively buying parking garages in NYC to store waiting SDC.
> Other cities are easier to secure parking areas.
> 
> https://therealdeal.com/2019/02/04/...nto-real-estate-heres-what-hes-buying-in-nyc/


Wow. Great info! Say you know who also has this info? @tomatopaste


----------



## uberdriverfornow

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> 1.SDC will have a designated exclusive lane for entering, pick up and existing airports and special events. (Subsequent additional traffic congestion for human drivers add to passenger motivation to request SDC)
> 2. unoccupied SDC will wait in designated reserved areas exclusive to autonomous vehicles or head for the barn for recharge & maintenance


lol as if they will suddenly have room for another lane at airports. there's only one or two lanes to begin with but yeah all of the sudden there will magically appear more lanes lol

as if there will be any benefit for cities to add extra parking spaces for SDC's lol cities don't get anything extra in terms of value for somehow adding parking spaces for supposed SDC's

we all know SDC's are not only no benefit over human drivers but they are worse as we've seen in cities like in Arizona where the citizens hate them because they stop for no reason when they are actually driving themselves which is rare


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol as if they will suddenly have room for another lane at airports. there's only one or two lanes to begin with but yeah all of the sudden there will magically appear more lanes lol
> 
> as if there will be any benefit for cities to add extra parking spaces for SDC's lol cities don't get anything extra in terms of value for somehow adding parking spaces for supposed SDC's
> 
> we all know SDC's are not only no benefit over human drivers but they are worse as we've seen in cities like in Arizona where the citizens hate them because they stop for no reason when they are actually driving themselves which is rare


https://www.ucsusa.org/clean-vehicles/principles-self-driving-cars#.XGaHiRpOmf1








https://www.ucsusa.org/sites/defaul...Maximizing-Benefits-Self-Driving-Vehicles.pdf


----------



## uberdriverfornow

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> https://www.ucsusa.org/clean-vehicles/principles-self-driving-cars#.XGaHiRpOmf1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ucsusa.org/sites/defaul...Maximizing-Benefits-Self-Driving-Vehicles.pdf


Yeah, the magic lane fairy is going to move everything over about 10 feet so there's an extra lane on the roads for SDC's, the same ones that have no video of them even being on the roads. lol


----------



## iheartuber

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol as if they will suddenly have room for another lane at airports. there's only one or two lanes to begin with but yeah all of the sudden there will magically appear more lanes lol
> 
> as if there will be any benefit for cities to add extra parking spaces for SDC's lol cities don't get anything extra in terms of value for somehow adding parking spaces for supposed SDC's
> 
> we all know SDC's are not only no benefit over human drivers but they are worse as we've seen in cities like in Arizona where the citizens hate them because they stop for no reason when they are actually driving themselves which is rare


If no one ever owned a car and taking a trip in a car was a service you subscribe to like Netflix then real estate developers won't have to build parking spaces in their buildings and use that space for other things.

Follow the money.


----------



## Flier5425

SDC's will not park in cities. They will cruse the streets at slow (efficient) speeds to avoid paying parking lots/meters. This will increase the congestion on streets, not decrease it.


----------



## goneubering

Flier5425 said:


> SDC's will not park in cities. They will cruse the streets at slow (efficient) speeds to avoid paying parking lots/meters. This will increase the congestion on streets, not decrease it.


One more reason to hate them.


----------



## iheartuber

Flier5425 said:


> SDC's will not park in cities. They will cruse the streets at slow (efficient) speeds to avoid paying parking lots/meters. This will increase the congestion on streets, not decrease it.


If they do 35 miles in one hour, st approx .30 cents a mile for electric charge and wear and tear that costs $10.50 per hour. Cheaper for meters and less congestion

Plus it might even be more. I was being very generous


----------



## lazyamerican

What will I do as a useless, skillless, lazy human being once all the driving jobs are taken up by robots? I mean....let's be honest....automated vehicles will ultimately result in millions of people losing their employment. Where will they go? Is "just do it" gonna work for all of those people?


----------



## iheartuber

lazyamerican said:


> What will I do as a useless, skillless, lazy human being once all the driving jobs are taken up by robots? I mean....let's be honest....automated vehicles will ultimately result in millions of people losing their employment. Where will they go? Is "just do it" gonna work for all of those people?


Yeah get Waymo Phoenix robo taxi service to work first and then we'll talk ok?



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> .......They will eventually expire in 2-3 decades (poor folk tend to receive poor medical care And Have destructive unhealthy habits including cigarettes, alcohol and high calorie, high fat, high sodium Fast Food
> 
> Drive through the low rent district and observe EVERY fast food franchise on the earth, bars and check cashing services.
> Drive through a wealthy area, no fast food outlets, just Banks
> 
> Future generations will have training and skills since low skill work will be unavailable and done by A.I.
> The current low skill low wage generation is doomed and a drag on the economy


Wow you and this new guy @lazyamerican are really in sync. It's like you were the same person


----------



## goneubering

iheartuber said:


> Yeah get Waymo Phoenix robo taxi service to work first and then we'll talk ok?
> 
> 
> Wow you and this new guy @lazyamerican are really in sync. It's like you were the same person


Have you ever seen the movie Twins??!!


----------



## Invisible

I used to go to Chicago several times a week for a previous job. Drivers typically drive 80 to 90 mph in a 55. Not a good combination for SDC with the drivers go too fast and weave in/out of traffic, when it’s not heavily congested and you can’t move.


----------



## BlueNOX

goneubering said:


> Why don't we ever hear about Lyft's SDC program in Vegas?
> 
> Waymo sure hasn't impressed the drivers in Phoenix.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/waymo.310009/


Lyft hasn't killed any homeless women yet. No kill no press.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute

BlueNOX said:


> Lyft hasn't killed any homeless women yet. No kill no press.


Conversely the human driver seems better at killing than autonomous vehicles 
Almost 300 people killed monthly

"_Human Distracted driving claimed 3,450 lives in 2016 alone. NHTSA leads the national effort to save lives by preventing this dangerous behavior"_

https://www.nhtsa.gov/risky-driving/distracted-driving


----------



## iheartuber

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Conversely the human driver seems better at killing than autonomous vehicles
> Almost 300 people killed monthly
> 
> "_Human Distracted driving claimed 3,450 lives in 2016 alone. NHTSA leads the national effort to save lives by preventing this dangerous behavior"_
> 
> https://www.nhtsa.gov/risky-driving/distracted-driving


3450 lives lost

That's globally, not just usa

If the makers of robo taxis are doing this because they are so concerned about saving lives why don't they simply perfect their service in another country? Maybe one where the govt is a little more leinient on sdc restrictions?

A life is a life, right?


----------



## Ricardo Resolute

In USA: 37,133 people killed in car crashes in 2017
Deaths are increasing because of driver error and larger SUV.

https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/3/17933536/traffic-death-crash-statistics-nhtsa-us-2017
I'm sure 10 studies will offer 10 different numbers.
However All are over 30,000 people killed in the USA annually

This is what 30,000 people look like.
Documented, Every year in the USA this many people++ are killed by drivers










*If u work in the Funeral Industry I can see why You Would Not want autonomous vehicles replacing the human driver.*







​


----------



## goneubering

Another new member!!


----------



## Ricardo Resolute

goneubering said:


> Another new member!! ?


Needed to keep old folk funeral parlor employees honest?


----------



## goneubering

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Needed to keep old folks honest? and up to date with the real world


Welcome back, Tomato. Keep on posting those convincing cartoons.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute

goneubering said:


> Welcome back, Tomato. Keep on posting those convincing cartoons.


Ma'am I posted a photograph of 30,000 people and a car fatality victim.
I assure u they are not cartoons and I don't share your humor of death.
Tomato? Do I call u carrot?


----------



## iheartuber

Ricardo Resolute said:


> In USA: 37,133 people killed in car crashes in 2017
> Deaths are increasing because of driver error and larger SUV.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/3/17933536/traffic-death-crash-statistics-nhtsa-us-2017
> I'm sure 10 studies will offer 10 different numbers.
> However All are over 30,000 people killed in the USA annually
> 
> This is what 30,000 people look like.
> Documented, Every year in the USA this many people++ are killed by drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If u work in the Funeral Industry I can see why You Would Not want autonomous vehicles replacing the human driver.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


33000 deaths out of 200
Million human drivers is 1/10,000

1 robo death out of 1000 robo cars on the road is 1/1000

Humans are still better drivers!!!

1/10000
Is better odds than 1/1000



goneubering said:


> Another new member!! ?


You mean another new account for the same member


----------



## Single Malt

*No, Robocars Won't Circle Around To Avoid Paying For Parking*

https://www.forbes.com/sites/bradte...und-to-avoid-paying-for-parking/#ba54e721f605


----------



## peteyvavs

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> 02/10/2019, 05:00am
> A new Illinois state law went into effect that prevents local municipalities from banning autonomous cars. In Oct former Gov. Bruce Rauner signed an executive order directing the Illinois Department of Transportation to develop a program to test and plan for the arrival of automated vehicles.
> 
> "This technology is here, and Illinois is ready to embrace it," Rauner said. Shortly afterward, the state launched Autonomous Illinois - a new testing program for connected and automated vehicles.
> 
> https://chicago.suntimes.com/autos/auto-chicago-future-cars/
> Lyft's autonomous car program in Las Vegas has been fully functioning since May 2018.
> In October, Ford Motor Company announced it would expand its autonomous testing program to Washington, D.C. , joining tests in Detroit, Miami and Pittsburgh.
> Ford also is partnering with Domino's to test self-driving pizza deliveries.
> Cruise Automation, a self-driving start-up owned by General Motors, announced a similar partner- ship with food delivery service DoorDash.


It's demolition derby time in Chitown


----------



## iheartuber

Single Malt said:


> *No, Robocars Won't Circle Around To Avoid Paying For Parking*
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/bradte...und-to-avoid-paying-for-parking/#ba54e721f605


Phew! Glad that's settled


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Single Malt said:


> *No, Robocars Won't Circle Around To Avoid Paying For Parking*
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/bradte...und-to-avoid-paying-for-parking/#ba54e721f605


Not only are SDC's unable to drive, they can't park either. So, unlike human drivers that park when not busy, SDC's would, in theory, if they actually could ever work, clog the streets and add to traffic congestion. lol


----------



## Flier5425

Single Malt said:


> *No, Robocars Won't Circle Around To Avoid Paying For Parking*
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/bradte...und-to-avoid-paying-for-parking/#ba54e721f605


If I follow this correctly they are indicating SDC's will have a near zero cost to park in a parking lot because those lots will be able to "shoo" them out if a higher paying customer comes along. They also say these parking spots will take up a fraction of the space due to not having to open the car doors since,well, it is a SDC. Then they explain a regular car driven by an individual will be able to take that SDC space at a higher cost if they want it. Do I have that correct? How, then, will they open the car door since there is no space to open it?


----------



## Ricardo Resolute

https://chicago.suntimes.com/autos/auto-chicago-future-cars/
https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


----------



## iheartuber

Ricardo Resolute said:


> https://chicago.suntimes.com/autos/auto-chicago-future-cars/
> https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


A new Tomato account!


----------



## goneubering

iheartuber said:


> A new Tomato account!


The Tomato lives!!


----------

